# Erlebnisbericht - Russland!



## daci7 (16. Februar 2010)

So liebe Leute, da uns allen ja nun der Winterkoller in den Knochen steckt habe ich 
mir gedacht, dass ich meinen Teil dazu beitragen müsste diesen erträglicher zu machen. Außerdem bin ich auch begeisterter GEschichtenleser und da stehe ich in dem Sinn noch bei vielen in der Schuld 
Also hier mein Beitrag zur Geschichterei im AB:

Fangen wir mal ganz ganz ganz früh an. Es muss so um 2000 gewesen sein,damals war ich also noch süße 13 Lenze frisch, dass ich mit meinem damals noch besten Kumpel und dessen Vater in der Bretangne zum angeln/abenteuern und Spaß haben die Steilküste unsicher gemacht habe.
Das war schon ne super Zeit, im Wohnwagen gepennt und im Prinzip jeden Tag gegrillt was das Meer so hergab.
Zurück aus dem Urlaub war erstmal ein wenig Pause mit Angeln und andere Dinge hatten vorrang. 
Die Jagd nach Mädels wurd immer interessanter und so weiter, ihr kennt das ja 

Trotzdem fehlt uns dreien irgendwie das Abenteuer in Deutschland. Man versucht immer wieder ein wenig auszubrechen und trampt durch die Gegend, versucht mal auf gut Glück irgendwo hin zu kommen und so, sprich wir waren halt nicht die Leute die gerne auf schon festgetrampelten Fußwegen gehen.
Also musste was neues her. Gesucht wurde kurz gesagt nach 2 Kriterien: wenig Mensch und viel Natur.
Nach reichlichen Überlegungen war uns dann auch klar was wir wollten, Survival-/Angelurlaub in Russland. Da die beiden aus der Ecke um Sankt Petersburg kommen sollte sich auch das Sprachproblem irgendwie geben. Nachdem auch aller mit meinen Eltern abgeklärt war (ich war damals 16), ging so langsam die Vorbereitung los. 
Neue Angeln wurden geshoppt, Zelt, Klamotten und vieles mehr. 
In einem Laden für alte Bundeswehrsachen haben wir nen Glcüksgriff gelandet und uns für kleines Geld mit allem möglichen ausgestattet: Messer, Rucksäcke, Schlafsäcke, Multitools, Feldkocher, Feldflaschen und zu Guterletzt auchnoch ein Faltboot. Das war zwar kein BW-Artikel, aber was solls.
Somit verstrich die Zeit bis zum Start der Reise wie im FLug mit Vorbereitungen.
Wir brauchten ja noch Landkarten, Kontakte und Fahrkarten (für die Bahn) und Visa und was weiß ich nicht alles.

Und dann kam es doch ganz plötzlich: Abreise! Man hab ich mich gefreut! Und dann der Weg zum Flughafen, ich bin schon bei normalen Flügen der Typ der sich auf dem Weg zum FLughafen den Kopf zerbricht was er alles vergessen hat, ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie das für mich war. Aber irgendwann ist auch das Übergepäck abgegeben (erstaunlich günstig) und wir sitzen im Flugzeug. Es folg ein recht kurzer Flug mit ein paar weniger schönen Szenen (Ein Mann zwei Reihen hinter uns hat sich ne
Flasche Vodka reingezogen und mit nem anderen geprügelt). Da hab ich mir dann auch das erste mal Gedanken darüber wo ich grade hinfliege, bzw dass es möglicherweise auch mal ein wenig brenzliche Szenen geben könnte. Aber egal, wir wollte ja eh nicht so viel unter Menschen bleiben!

In Skt. Petersburg wurden wir von einem Bekannten von dem Vater abgeholt und haben bei Ihm in der kleinen Wohnung übernachtet. Allein der Weg von Flughafen bis hier hat gezeigt: Das hier ist nicht Deutschland. Die Wohnung selbst war winzig, ein wenig rummelig aber gemütlich und so langsam war ich auch hundemüde.
Am nächsten Tag gings dann auch recht früh zum Bahnhof (Wo wir froh waren uns aus Deutschland um die Tickets gekümmert zu haben und somit ein Schlafabteil bekamen) und dann mit dem Zug nach Карелия (Karelien), ein riesiges Gebiet an der russisch/finnischen Grenze. Allein die Bahnfahrt wäre es Wert eine Geschichte zu schreiben
Wir kamen durch endlose Nadelwälder, verlassene und halb verfallene Dörfer, kleinere Städte und wieder Nadel- und Birkenwälder. An jeder Haltestelle kamen Gruppen von meist älteren Frauen zum Zug und verkauften Getränke verschiedene Speisen und Zigaretten. Von gesammelten Blaubeeren, über getrockneten Fisch, geräucherte Hähnchenkeulen, selbstgebrannten Vodka und eingelegte Gurken bis zu Tee, welcher von uns in besonders großen Mengen gebraucht wurde da wir nichts dabei hatten und Teetrinker sind 
Also haben wir uns mit Tee, Zigaretten und zwei Flaschen Vodka eingedeckt und ein üppiges Abendessen gekauft und das ganze mit nem Trinkgeld zusammen für unter 10€.

Nach der Zugfahrt wurden wir dann am Bahnhof von einem Taxifahrer und nem Polizisten empfangen. Beide hatten wir aus Deutschland übers Telefon kennengelernt und waren somit auch sehr überrascht wie herzlich die Begrüßung ausfiel. Ich selbst kam mir zu Anfangs ein wenig komisch vor, da ich ja die SPrache nicht spreche, aber mit Händen und Füßen und ner Mischung aus Russisch, Deutsch, Finnisch, Englisch und Französisch kam man schon irgendwie klar. Wir sind dann mit zwei Autos die hier nichtmal auf nem Schrottplatz geduldet worden wären zu dem Polizisten nach Hause gefahren um erstmal von der kompletten Familie begrüßt zu werden und wie er sagte zu akklimatisieren.
Sprich, es wurde groß gekocht und wir Männer (Ich und mein Kumpel wohl eher noch Jungen) haben uns mit Trockenfisch, Bier und Vodka zur nahe gelegenen und selbst gebauten Banja verzogen. Da kannte ich die Leute grademal 5 Stunden und hockte schon mit nem Haufen nackter Männer im Warmen und wurde mit Birkenzweigen bearbeitet. Der riesige Vorteil war (was mir erst später aufgefallen ist) dass einem danach
im Prinzip nichts mehr peinlich ist. Alle Begrüßungsfloskeln übersprungen konnte man garnicht mehr anders als die direkten offenen und freundlichen Menschen gern zu haben. Es wurde noch lange geredet und wobei ich es einfach irgendwann meinem kumpel gleich machte und auf der Bank einschlief.
Am nächsten Tag war Lagebesprechung und es sollte endlich auch ins Freie gehn! Die Ernüchterung kam dann beim Frühstück: Die Route die wir uns in Wochenlanger Überlegung in Deutschland ausgetüftelt haben ist nicht befahrbar.
Ein Flussstück ist die ganze Woche für alles gesperrt, da irgend ein Regierungstier jagen und angeln will, und der Rest der Strecke ist schwer zu befahren, besonders mit Faltboot, da ein besonders heißer Sommer die Flüsse auf ein Minimum reduziert hat. Also nochmal von vorne. Doch diesmal waren wir weit weniger geduldig, es ging also erstmal los in einen großen Nationalpark in welchem wir noch eine Nacht in Blockhäusern übernachteten. Dies stellte sich als Gruppenausflug heraus, denn spontan entschieden
sich mehr oder weniger alle anderen auch mitzukommen.
Somit wurde unsere Survivaltour noch einen Tag nach hinten verschoben, aber das machte uns natürlich nichts.

Die ersten Angelversuche ließen jetzt auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten. leichte Spinnrute geschnappt und los gehts an den See.
Dort angekommen war ich erst einmall baff wie riesig der war. Aber was solls, rein mit dem Spinner und los gehts, wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt! Und gewonnen hatte ich schon nach knapp 10 Minuten! Denn da kam der erste Ruck durch die Rute! Angeschlagen und Nichts, weiter eingeholt und plötzlich wieder ein Ruck und diesmal sitzt der Anhieb.
Kurzer Drill und vor mir liegt ne wunderschöne und große Äsche.
FÜr nen Jungen aus NRW wie mich war das einfach ein traumhaft schönes Tier. Bis dorthin hatte ich die grazielen 
Fahnenträger nur auf Fotopapier oder in Zeitschriften bewundert, also schön im Wasser abhakern und wieder schwimmen lassen. Und so gings dann auch noch ne knappe Stunde weiter bis wir uns dann wieder zum Grillen trafen. Abends dann nochmal in die Sauna und dann total fertig ins Bett.

Am folgenden Tag war dann erstmal Abschied angesagt. An einem riesigen See wurden wir von der Gruppe rausgelassen. Der Taxifahrer, der uns übrigens auch seit dem Bahnhof nicht von der Seite gewichen ist und auch begeistertet Angler ist, hat dann auchnoch festgelegt, dass wir uns in zwei Wochen wieder treffen müssten, weil dann nen längeres Wochenende oder sowas anstehe. Naja, also erstmal nur zwei Wochen Natur pur. Aber so richtig enttäuscht sein konnte ich darüber beim besten Willen nicht! Wir haben dann erstemal das Faltboot aufgebaut und die nähere Umgebung erkundet. Ein wenig mussten wir aufpassen, da es ein alter Stausee war auf dem wir paddelten und dieser in einem Tal aufgestaut wurde in dem vorher wohl Tannenwald vorherschte. somit ragten überallt die Stämme der alten Nadelhölzer aus dem kristallklaren Wasser.

Um uns erst einmal zu orientieren versuchten wir mit Kompass und Karte die erste größere Insel zu finden. Das Wetter spielte dabei super mit, wie übrigens die ganzen Tage bis zu unserer Abreise. Nachdem wir nun mitten auf dem See waren stellten wir dann doch fest, dass es anscheinend nicht so leicht werden würde sich hier zu orientieren, da Kompass und Sonnenstand absolut nicht miteinander übereinstimmten. 
Diese Kuriosität spielte uns übrigens wärend unserer gesammten Tour Streiche. Wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass wohl größere Erzvorkommen dafür verantwortlich sein müssen, dass der Kompass (und auch der Ersatz) durch andere Magnetfelder gestört
wird. Aber egal, man kann sich ja noch an Sonnenstand und Landschaft orientieren.

Nach mehreren Erkundungstouren auf verschiedene Inseln haben wir uns dann auch für eine besonders geeignete entscheiden auf welcher wir unser Basislager errichteten. Nun ging es dann endlich ans richtige Angeln und was wir da erlebten ist schwer in Worte zufassen. Wir sind alles keine Profis gewesen, und sind es auch jetzt nicht, aber dort konnte man nicht anders als zu fangen. Nach der ersten Stunde haben wir uns abgesprochen, dass wir nur bestimmte Fische in bestimmten Größen fürs leibliche Wohl nehmen sollten und im Verlauf des Urlaubs sind wir dann dazu übergegangen, dass wir nur mit angedrückten Widerhaken fischten und zwar gezielt auf die Fische die wir auch essen wollen. An diesem ersten Tag haben wir schon mehrere Meterhechte und viel Kleinere, Dutzende große Barsche, Forellen und Saiblinge gefangen. Dazu kamen später frisch gesammelte Steinpilze und ein Nachtisch aus Blaubeeren. Und auch die weiteren tage brachten Fisch ohne Ende und das mit jeder Technik. Kleine Barsche am Köderfischsystem 
brachten Hechte und große Barsche, kleine Spinner größtenteils Forellen, Barsch, Saibling und Äschen, mit größeren Wobblern und Blinkern haben wir große Hechte zwischen den Baumstümpfen gefangen und beim Schleppen im Freiwasser auch immer wieder schöne Lachse und Seeforellen. 
Die Zeit verging also viel zu schnell. Jeder Tag war anders und um möglichst viel zu sehen haben wir ca alle vier Tage die Insel gewechselt. Wenn ich versuchen würde alles zu erzählen sollte ich vielleicht eher ein Buch schreiben, denn esist unmöglich alle wichtigen Details in einem Bericht unterzubringen.

So haben wir einmal im Sturm zu zweit mit dem Boot den See überquert um den Taxifahrer abzuholen, diesen verpasst, knapp 5km zu weit gepaddelt und sind letztenendes gekentert (Gott sei Dank nur bei der Landung). Total durchgeforen ham wir dann erstmal nen Feuer und was zu Essen gemacht um uns und die Sachen zu trocknen 
und dabei auf der anderen Seite der Bucht nen zweites Feuer gesehn. Also alles wieder fit gemacht, rein ins Boot und nach ner halben Stunde wieder komplett nass auf der anderen Seite festgestellt, dass es andere Angler waren. Bei denen haben wir dann die Nacht verbracht und sind am nächsten Morgen dann zurückgefahren. Mein, auf unserer insel zurückgelassener, Kumpel und der Taxifahrer hatten sich in der Zwischenzeit dochnoch getroffen und vor Sorge viel zu viel Vodka getrunken und alle Süßigkeiten weggefuttert.

Auch erwähnenswert waren die Tiere und die Wälder die wir dort gesehen haben. Angefangen mit Rehen, Hirschen und Füchsen bis hin zu Braunbären welche auch des Nachts mal unser Lager besuchten. Wenn man sich mal mehr als 10 Meter
von Uferentfernte fand man sich in einem Urwald wieder in welchen man wirklich nur schwer vorwärts kam und  am besten nur die Wildwechsel benutzte.
Bei jeder Insel auf der wir bleiben wollten mussten wir Windverhältnisse und Uferstruktur beachten, und im Wind campen, da uns sonst die Mücken aufgefressen haben.

Viel zu schnell ging so einer der schönsten Urlaube meines Lebens vorbei! nach knapp fünf WOchen auf dem See haben wir dann noch eine WOche in Skt. Petersburg selbst verbracht und sind dann wieder zurück geflogen. Auch die Stadt ist eine Reise (und ganz bestimmt eine eigene Erzählung) wert.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit meiner kleinen Erzählung ein wenig den Winterkoller vertreiben! Fotos habe ich leider keine hier. Wenn ich die in der nächsten Zeit mal in die Finger krieg werd ich welche einscannen und
reinstellen.

bis denn, denn


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

super Bericht, da bekommt man richtig Lust


----------



## Ben-CHI (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Sehr schöner Bericht....

Grüße


----------



## Nils1981 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Toll geschriebener Bericht, war sehr kurzweilig zu lesen, danke.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Klasser Bericht.

Danke dafür!:m

Irgendwann geht's für mich auch mal in die Weiten Russlands...


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Danke für den wunderschönen Bericht!
Klasse!!

Detlef


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Wer auf Äschen steht sollte nach Bijsk, mit der Fliege an der Bija  oder wer die große Weite mag kan auch am Ob Meer fischen, geile Sache 

Achtung: die sibirische Äsche unterscheidet sich gewaltig von der hiesigen


----------



## Dart (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Der Bericht ist 1A-Sahne:l
Freu mich schon auf weitere Bilder#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Super Geschichte.#6

Schreib mehr davon.|wavey:


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Danke! Das macht Lust auf mehr! #6#6#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Hört sich nach einer echt spannenden Tour an!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Super Bericht,Klasse!


----------



## Lindi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Danke für den schönen Bericht.#6
Bin jetzt schon auf die Bilder gespannt.

Grüsse
Volker


----------



## daci7 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

hey leute,
freut mich das euch der bericht gefällt. es fehlt immernoch ne menge, aber dafür hatte ich einfach keine zeit  

das mit den bildern ist so ne sache... die liegen nur analog vor und das bei dem vater von dem kumpel, der mit uns dort halt unterwegs war. 

(ich weiß garnicht warum die nur analog vorliegen, wir ham eigntl digital fotografiert |kopfkrat)

das bedeutet aber, dass die frühestens nachgereicht werden, wenn ich dann mal wieder im heimathafen in nrw einlaufe und zeit finde dort vorbeizugehn um nen bierchen zu trinken und viel viel viel zu scannen :q
frühestens wär das anfang nächsten monats 

ich meld mich dann eifnach wieder.
bis denn, denn


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Hast ja dann noch etwas Zeit um weitere Storys zu tippen! :m


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Danke für diesen tollen Bericht. Diese Abenteuer kann euch keiner nehmen. Bilder wären schön.


----------



## Norge Fan (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Richtig schöner Bericht,absolute Klasse #6.   

Den Ruf nach Bildern kann ich aber auch nachvollziehen .  

Vielleicht bekommste das ja hin.    

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## trutanator (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Hallo Daci7,

das ist ein sehr schöner Bericht, vielen Dank.
Ungefähr kann ich das nachempfinden, da ich eine ähnliche Tour mal in Schweden gemacht habe.
Wobei sich die " russische Seele " natürlich sehr von der skandinavischen unterscheidet.

Alle Gute und noch viele schöne Touren - Trutanator


----------



## elranchero (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Sei froh das erlebt zu haben...finde ich super schön...danke dafür


----------



## daci7 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

so, 

ich bin am wochenende tatsächlich dazu gekommen ihn mal anzuhauen wegen der fotos: ergebnis ist, dass die nächste oder übernächste woche dann nachgereicht werden.

und viel wichtiger (für mich) ist, dass dann auch möglicherweise schon pläne für ne weitere fahrt gemacht werden! 

ich meld mich wenns soweit ist. 
bis denn, denn
david


----------



## Rosi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Moin David, ein Klasse Bericht und Fotos wären Spitze.
Wir haben wahrscheinlich viel zu viele Vorurteile in solch ein Abenteuer einzusteigen. Woher bekommt man denn z.B. frisches Trinkwasser? Vor 30 Jahren hatten wir diese Erlebnisse noch im Müritz Nationalpark. Selbstversorger auf einer Insel, Kaffee aus Seewasser, Inselholz für das Lagerfeuer und keine Bedenken. Was fehlte wurde zusammen gebastelt. 

St. Petersburg scheint sich sehr verändert zu haben. Ich habe da schlimme Erinnerungen an ausgewachsene Kakerlaken, Fäkalien in der Newa und wochenlangen Dünnpfiff. 
Wirklich spannend zu lesen und vielleicht sollten wir doch noch einmal in dieser Richtung einen Urlaub einplanen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

wow....bin sprachlos...will auf alle fälle mal hin....aber erst in paar järchen...meine mum würd mir den vogel zeigen


----------



## daci7 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

hey rosi,

also trinkwasser haben wir aus dem see genommen. meist haben wir das eh als tee getrunken, also abgekocht, ging zur not aber auch ohne jegliche komplikation so 
für den fall der fälle hatte wir siblernitrattabletten dabei, haben die allerdings nicht genutzt.

glück für uns war, dass wir in skt. petersburg nicht im hotel, sondern bei bekannten/verwandten von meinem kumpel untergekommen sind. dementsprechend war auch die unterkunft super!
und die stadt an sich fand ich total stark =) viele interessante gebäude, museen, kirchen, straßen und natürlich menschen. erschreckend deutlich war das riesige arm-reich-gefälle zu beobachten (hauptstraße nur porsche, mercedes, ferrari und nebenstraßen nur schrottreife ladas und ähnliches)
einfach viele interessante sachen, die man in deutschland in der art einfach nicht mitbekommt.

bis jetz war ich nur von einer stadt ähnlich überwältigt und zwar vom uncle sam's gegenstück namens "new york" |supergri

bis denn, denn
david


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

soooo ich hab jetz auch ein paar bilder...

also fang ich mal einfach an:
da wir im anglerboard sind mal zuerst ein paar fisch-bilder. allerdings gibts davon nur sehr wenige digital ...

edit: die bilder auf denen mehrere fische sind haben wir natürlich auch an tagen aufgenommen, an denen wir "besuch" hatte. wir haben keine fische abgeschlagen, die wir nicht auch verwertet haben! gut zu erkennen auch auf dem bild mit meinem kumpel, weil da drei boote im hintergrund sind


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

weiter gehts mit ein paar alltagsbilder:

1. beim pilze "suchen" =)
2. beim futtern
3. haben wir eines morgens vor unserem zelt entdeckt ... da hatten wir wohl einen nächtlichen besucher


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

... und noch ein wenig landschaft ...
edit zum bild 2: zum größenvergleich: sucht die person im bild  übersieht man leicht!


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

und noch etwas landschaft:


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

und nochmal durcheinander:
1. bei der morgendlichen "dusche"
2. unser gefährt
3. ein gruppenfoto, wenn aich leider viel zu dunkel  ich denke die stimmung kommt rüber!
4. mich und den sohn von den leuten die wir dort kennen gelernthaben

ich hoffe die fotos gefallen euch. leider haben die wenigsten eine annehmbare qualität, aber darauf haben wir auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so geachtet 

bis denn, denn


----------



## esgof (7. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

hallöschen

ich kann nur voller neid zu deinem gelungenen urlaub gratulieren.an diesen und den kommenden erinnerrungen wirst du wohl dein ganzes leben lang daran denken das kann dir keiner nehmen.
super bericht und bilder #6
gruß esgof


----------



## olafson (7. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

na david, da haste ne schöne zeit, 
hätte ich auch viel für gegeben. übrigens was war des für jahreszeit und was für ne ecke? ich meine karelien ist groß. vlt ergibt es sich irgendwann mal.
was die bilder angeht, die hast du dein lebenlang im kopf in ner besseren qualität. so geht es mir zumindest #h


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*



olafson schrieb:


> na david, da haste ne schöne zeit,
> hätte ich auch viel für gegeben. übrigens was war des für jahreszeit und was für ne ecke? ich meine karelien ist groß. vlt ergibt es sich irgendwann mal.
> was die bilder angeht, die hast du dein lebenlang im kopf in ner besseren qualität. so geht es mir zumindest #h



hey olafson,
also die genaue lage weiß ich leider garnicht mehr so genau. da müsste ich nochmal nachfragen  jahreszeit war sommer, bzw spätsommer und ein warmer noch dazu! also herrliches wetter durchgehend. manchmal ein wenig regen, aber nie lange und es war wirklich nie richtig kalt.

die bilder hab ich natürlich immer im kopf und das in wesentlich schöner, als man es auf fotos festhalten kann. leider kann man ja auch die gerüche und die gesamte atmosphäre nicht auf papier bannen 

bis denn, denn


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

toller Bericht !  #6
was fürn klasse Abenteuertrip ...


----------



## olafson (8. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

david, wem sagst du das. das vermisse ich am meisten#h


----------



## daci7 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

hier nochmal das gruppenbild von unserer truppe.
(nachbearbeitet von einem netten boardi. danke an Gondoschir an dieser stelle  )


----------



## daci7 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

hier noch ein paar stimmungsbilder:
gemütlichkeit, temperament und entspannung.
und jetz muss ich ne runde schlafen, damit ich morgen im labor nicht zu viel durcheinander bringe


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## daci7 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

hab noch ein paar schöne landschaftsbilder gefunden.
macht einfach spaß die bilder durchzukramen. hab selbst so lange darauf gewartet ... direkt nach dem urlaub wollte ich die extra nicht sehen damit sich meine erinnerungen erstmal setzen können, von daher ist das auch für mich das erste mal, dass ich die sehe =)

zum 5. bild: der wald sieht zwar nicht soo ungewöhnlich aus, war aber echter urwald. da konnte man keinen meter am stück gerade laufen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Ködervorkoster (9. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Moin daci7 !
Was soll ich sagen? Das Dein Bericht & Fotos klasse sind ist eh klar... danke nochmal für die Mühe die Du Dir für uns alle gemacht hast! #6

Ich glaube von so einem einmaligen, wochenlangen Abenteuerurlaub (pur!!!) zwischen Pilzen, Fisch & Bären träumen viele... nur wenige haben den Mut ihn in so einfachen Verhältnissen (Zelt "inkl. Mückenalarm" / Natur-Insel "ohne alles" / Faltboot "ohne Motor", usw.) in einem fremden Land zu realisieren. Da kommt doch der bequeme "Wohlstandsmensch" (...am liebsten doch **** Sterne-Unterkunft mit Guide & Außenborder...) durch, auch wenn viele das hier sehr schnell leugnen werden...  

Solch ein Abenteuer-Angel-Urlaub ist ein garantiert lebenslanges "Erinnerungs- & Erzählerlebnis"... jede Wette!


----------



## andrej14 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Ich kann dir echt glauben das es schön war-.-

Ich bin in diesem Land geboren und die Natur dort ist einfach faszienierend.

Ich war vor ein Paar Jahren dort und habe meinen ersten Meter Hecht gefangen. Es ist einfch nur geil-.-

Was mich allerdings Wundert das ihr nicht den den meistgefangenen Fisch in Russland erwähnt,die "Karasje" zu Deutsch die Karausche !?

Habt ihr es nur mit Kunstköder versucht oder auch mit Naturköder ?


----------



## daci7 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

nur mit kukö und köderfisch 
von daher ists kein wunder, dass wir keine karauschen gefangen haben.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

sehr geiler bericht  mehr fang bilder wärn hammer   beim nächsten mal kannst mich ja mitnehmen


----------



## Fischpaule (9. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Klasse Bericht #6
Hat spass gemacht zu lesen...

#h


----------



## xpudel666x (29. März 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Hey,

guter Bericht. War auch schon zwei mal in Russland und war dort fischen. Nächstes mal geht es auf den Ladoga.
Gruß,

Manuel


----------



## Akula* (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erlebnisbericht - Russland!*

Klasse Bericht:vik:#6, wo kann man solche reisen nach Russland buchen?


----------

